# [hal]Montage auto disque dur (résolu)

## gulivert

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je rencontre dernièrement un petit soucis avec ma gentoo.

Lors de l'insertion d'un media amovible, entre autre uniquement les disque dur USB, appareil photo également en USB et mémoir flash toujours en USB, le montage automatique via HAL ne se fait pas.

J'ai ce sousis depuis quelques jours, avant tout fonctionnait sans problème.

Par exemple. lors du branchement de mon disque dur USB, rien ne se passe pas de montage auto, je fais un petit dmesg et là, je vois bien que ma gentoo détecte l'USB_STORAGE sur /dev/sdc

Suite, HAL ne fait pas son travail et le support n'apparait pas sur le bureau.

Moi sa ne me dérange pas spécialement de faire un petit coup de mount à la mano mais ma copine elle, elle est pas très chaude et pas du tout copine avec la console.

Dans le doute j'ai ré-emerger hal, dbus, version stable ou ~amd64, et recréé un utilisateur avec config vierge, rien n'y fait, que sa soit sous gnome ou xfce4.

Je ne vois pas trop par ou chercher de plus. 

A savoir aucun problème avec les cdrom / dvd. Là HAL agit en conséquence et fait bien son travail, étrange non ......

Merci d'avance pour tout aide  :Smile: 

----------

## yoyo

Hello gulivert !

Tout d'abord, as-tu fait des mises à jour et lesquelles ? As-tu bien regardé les elogs, notamment celui-là :

 *hal wrote:*   

>  * Looking for automounting support? Add yourself to the plugdev group
> 
>  * IF you have additional applications which consume ACPI events, you
> 
>  * should consider installing acpid to allow applications to share ACPI
> ...

 

Ensuite, hal dépend des sources du noyau pointées pas le lien /usr/src/linux. Celui-ci correspond bien à ton noyau courant ?

Tu fais part d'un /dev/sdc mais existe-t-il des partitions sur ce périphérique ?

Et enfin, quels sont les types de systèmes de fichiers utilisés ?

Enjoy !

ps : le lien en signature vers ton site perso est cassé ... Tu as toujours des ch'tites configs fvwm et autres sympas ??

----------

## gulivert

Hé Yoyo  :Smile: 

Alors merci pour le site j'avais oublié que c'était mon ancien site en link, j'ai corrigé et mis le nouveau, mais qui n'a plus rien à voir avec Linux mais avec la zic que je fais avec des potos.

Donc a disposition de tout le monde plus de petits themes fwvm, e17 ou autre, par contre j'en fais encore mais il ne reste que sur mon pc à l'heure actuel.

Pour en revenir à mon problème : 

- Les utilisateurs du PC sont bien dans le group plugdev.

- acpid est bien installé, par contre le service pas démarré, et si je démarre le service j'ai une erreur de tip : 

```
/etc/init.d/acpid start

 * Starting acpid ...

acpid: can't open /proc/acpi/event: Device or resource busy               [ !! ]
```

```
# cat /proc/acpi/event 

cat: /proc/acpi/event: Périphérique ou ressource occupé
```

- mon kernel point sur les bons sources

- /dev/sdc1 existe lors de l'insertion d'un des trois media cité plus haut, je peu monter mon appareil photo, ou clé usb ou disque usb à la mano par la commande mount sa fonctionne, dmesg me dis bien que le media à été détecté et me confirme également sur qu'elle nod le trouver.

- Systeme de fichier : clé usb fat32, disque usb ntfs, appareil photo fat32

----------

## razer

Pas de solution ultime, mais quelques TIPS qd même : 

P'tet que ton périphérique apparaît dans le poste de travail de gnome (j'ai cru comprendre que tu utilisais gnome ?), il suffit alors de cliquer pour qu'il se monte.

Si tu as fait gnome 2.20 -> 2.22 récemment, vérifie qu'il ne reste pas des anciennes confs de hal dans /etc/hal/fdi/policy

Regarde aussi dans gconf-editor : system-> storage

Mon retour : sur 2 pc gentoo à conf identique ou presque, 1 monte les périfs auto, l'autre demande de la faire via le poste de travail (??)

/EDIT :

Toujours avec gconf-editor : regarde "/apps/nautilus/preferences/media_automount" et "/apps/nautilus/preferences/media_automount_open"

----------

## geekounet

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> - acpid est bien installé, par contre le service pas démarré, et si je démarre le service j'ai une erreur de tip : 
> 
> ```
> /etc/init.d/acpid start
> 
> ...

 

Ça c'est juste parce que HAL est déjà démarré et qu'il s'occupe tout seul de /proc/acpi/event s'il ne trouve pas d'acpid démarré. Il suffit de stopper hal, démarrer acpid et relancer hal et ça passera  :Wink: 

----------

## gulivert

Bonjour,

Merci geekounet pour l'info effectivement c'est bien le cas. Dabord démarrer acpid puis hal, mais sa ne change pas mon problème   :Sad: 

razer

Alors non en fait je n'utilise pas gnome masi xfce4, j'ai par contre un gnome 2.22 d'installé sur ma bécane, c'est d'ailleur depuis gnome que j'ai fais mes test HAL + nouveau user pour voir si le problème intervenait dans Gnome ou si c'était juste lié à ma conf de XFCE.

Dans le poste de travail, c'est vide juste mon lecteur DVD, Systeme de fichier et je ne sais pas pourquoi une partition reiserfs que je monte automatiquement avec fstab qui est sur mon deuxième DD.

/etc/hal/fdi/policy contient uniquement keep_sys-apps_hal-0 (qui lui même est vierge).

gconf-editor : tout est cocher pour automount   :Sad: 

----------

## nemo13

Bonjour Gulivert,

Sur mon Dell M90   :Wink:   et avec XFCE "chez-moi-ça-marche"   :Very Happy: 

tu as peux être la chose suivante qui a sauté :

en supposant que tu as :

```
[I] xfce-extra/thunar-volman

     Available versions:  0.2.0 {debug}

     Installed versions:  0.2.0(18:22:05 13.12.2007)(-debug)

     Homepage:            http://foo-projects.org/~benny/projects/thunar-volman

     Description:         Thunar volume management
```

est-que tu as ?

--> clic sur le bureau : -> paramètres -> gestion des paramètres XFCE

puis gestionnaire de fichier  ->  avancé ->  gestionnaire de volumes --> cocher la case "activer le gestionnaire de volume"

puis mettre ce que tu veux dans " configurer"

A+:jlp

----------

## gulivert

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

> Bonjour Gulivert,
> 
> Sur mon Dell M90    et avec XFCE "chez-moi-ça-marche"  
> 
> tu as peux être la chose suivante qui a sauté :
> ...

 

Tout ça est également fait, malheureusement   :Sad: 

----------

## yoyo

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> J'ai ce sousis depuis quelques jours, avant tout fonctionnait sans problème.

 Je persiste sur un problème de configuration. Quels sont les mises à jours effectuées ? De quand datait la précédente mise à jour ? Par exemple "pmount" n'est plus utile (depuis fort longtemps mais bon).

Utilises-tu ivman ou un autre "monteur automatique" parce qu'ils ont tendance à mal cohabiter entre eux ? Dans la même optique, as-tu un gvm ou équivalent qui tourne en arrière plan (lancé par gdm ou par un fichier de type "autolaunch") et qui viendrait faire concurrence à Thunar ?

Enjoy !

PS : Sympa le site; et la zic dispo au format mp3 ET flac c'est bien cool. Je vais écouter ça aujourd'hui pour "voir".  :Wink: 

----------

## nemo13

Bonjour Gulivert,

Et ceci qu'en penses-tu ?

A+

----------

## gulivert

Bon ben là je suis cassé, tout refonctionne et j'aimerais bien pouvoir vs dire pourquoi et comment mais je ne le sais pas.

J'ai eu quelques update dernièrement et là je plante mon disque usb et bammmmmeeeee la claque, le disque est monté automatiquement sur mon bureau.

Merci à tous pour votre aide et désolé de ne pouvoir vs en dire plus.

----------

## VisualStation

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

> Bonjour Gulivert,
> 
> Et ceci qu'en penses-tu ?
> 
> A+

 

Merci Nemo,

ca vient de resoudre mon problème sur une vielle gentoo  :Very Happy: .

----------

